# Why doesn't my video card support higher vesa modes?

## Telexen

I'm running x86_64 so I can't use vesafb-tng, and I'm trying to figure out a vesa code for 1680x1050 on my widescreen LCD (which it runs native). I have a GeForce 7600GT, but I see no modes even close (not even above 1280x1024) in a list of available codes for my hardware ... shouldn't a card so new support widescreen modes?

```

# hwinfo --vbe 

...

02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer

  [Created at bios.440]

  Unique ID: rdCR.R1b4duaxSqA

  Hardware Class: framebuffer

  Model: "NVIDIA G73 Board - p456h1  "

  Vendor: "NVIDIA Corporation"

  Device: "G73 Board - p456h1  "

  SubVendor: "NVIDIA"

  SubDevice:

  Revision: "Chip Rev"

  Memory Size: 256 MB

  Memory Range: 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff (rw)

  Mode 0x0300: 640x400 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0301: 640x480 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0303: 800x600 (+800), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0305: 1024x768 (+1024), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0307: 1280x1024 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x030e: 320x200 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x030f: 320x200 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0311: 640x480 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0312: 640x480 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0314: 800x600 (+1600), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0315: 800x600 (+3200), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0317: 1024x768 (+2048), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0318: 1024x768 (+4096), 24 bits

  Mode 0x031a: 1280x1024 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x031b: 1280x1024 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0330: 320x200 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0331: 320x400 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0332: 320x400 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0333: 320x400 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0334: 320x240 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0335: 320x240 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0336: 320x240 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x033d: 640x400 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x033e: 640x400 (+2560), 24 bits

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

```

----------

## bunder

 *Telexen wrote:*   

> shouldn't a card so new support widescreen modes?

 

probably supports more using the nvidia framebuffer.

cheers

----------

## Telexen

Unfortunately that's not an option since I plan on using X with the binary nvidia driver. I think I'm going to try to patch my kernel with uvesafb ... but reading through the thread on these forums a little - I don't have a lot of faith it will help.

----------

## Gusar

 *Telexen wrote:*   

> Unfortunately that's not an option since I plan on using X with the binary nvidia driver. I think I'm going to try to patch my kernel with uvesafb ... but reading through the thread on these forums a little - I don't have a lot of faith it will help.

 No, it won't help. Uvesafb is still a vesa driver, it won't make any difference. As for why don't these cards have widescreen resolutions in the vbios: why should they? Nothing uses the vbios anymore.

----------

